# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  autorun.exe определяется как вирус??

## Solton

Купил сетевую карту (D-Link). При установке дров, решил запустить оболочку, кликнул на autorun.exe - Avast ругаться начал: червь!!!

Никогда я не замечал, чтобы Avast у меня просто так на автораны ругался. Причем на этом же компе я ставил раньше те же дрова, с такого же диска, от такой же карты, запускал этот авторан - все нормально было.

Прихожу в магаз, где карту покупал, говорю: червь в дровах, в авторане!
Мне говорят: все это фигня, Ваш Avast определил autorun, как вирус, потому что автораны, дескать, вносят изминения в реестр. Вот так сказали... я вежливо усомнился... карту мне поменяли, дали ту, что без дров контачит. И вот я хочу поинтересоваться у понимающих людей:

1. Мог ли антивирус заругаться на авторан, просто за то, что он авторан?
2. Действительно ли файлы типа autorun вносят изменения в реестр?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Отправьте этот файлик аналитикам аваста [email protected] отправлять в запароленном zip-архиве,с паролем: virus

----------


## zerocorporated

> 1. Мог ли антивирус заругаться на авторан, просто за то, что он авторан?
> 2. Действительно ли файлы типа autorun вносят изменения в реестр?


Гриша уже сказал что делать нужно, дополнительно можете на virustotal проверить...

----------


## Solton

> Отправьте этот файлик аналитикам аваста [email protected] отправлять в запароленном zip-архиве,с паролем: virus


Я с удовольствием так и сделал бы, да нет уменя теперь этого файлика. Я же диск вместе с платой в магазин вернул в обмен на другую плату. А сразу  так не сделал по неопытности: ну... раз сказал антивирусник, что червь, значит, - червь! Я тогда вопросами-то не задавался, в магазин пошел, червя возвращать.

Я знаю, что здесь не любят теоретических вопросов, но раз файлика нет, то и прктики нет. Если мой первый вопрос не сюда, а к "авастерам", не сочтите за труд, ответьте на впрос номер два.

Вот эти слова: "_все это фигня, Ваш Avast определил autorun, как вирус, потому что автораны вносят изминения в реестр_". - мне сказали так, будто об этом все знают, кроме меня. То есть, как будто большинство авторанов именно так себя и ведут. 
Что Вы, уважаемые хелперы, ответили бы на это (не имея возможности проверить файл)?

----------


## zerocorporated

> Вот эти слова: "_все это фигня, Ваш Avast определил autorun, как вирус, потому что автораны вносят изминения в реестр_". - мне сказали так, будто об этом все знают, кроме меня. То есть, как будто большинство авторанов именно так себя и ведут. 
> Что Вы, уважаемые хелперы, ответили бы на это (не имея возможности проверить файл)?


Тут есть 2 варианта:
1.Сразу запускается инсталлятор драйверов (Вносит изменения) - маловероятно что этот вариант.
2.Запускается программа которая предлагает выбрать что устанавливать (Изменения не вносит обычно).

----------


## Solton

Никогда не встречал первого варианта. Разве такие бывают?
Я имел ввиду второй вариант, когда запускается программа-оболочка, предлагающая различные действия.

Если я правильно понял, в любом случае, изменения в реестр вносит не авторан, а программа, которая  с его помощью запускается. А сам авторан никаких изменений внести не может. Я правильно понял?

----------


## pig

Если под автораном понимать autorun.inf, то да.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Если под автораном понимать autorun.inf, то да.


Я под автораном понимал программу что autorun.inf открывает.

----------


## Solton

Я под "автораном" подразумевал *autorun.exe* - он запускает прграмму-оболочку, где пользователь, глядя на красивую обложку, выбирает _что_ устанавливать.

Это меняет дело?

----------


## pig

Обычно autorun.exe (правильный, с правильных CD) и есть та сама программа-оболочка.

----------


## Solton

Итак, autorun.exe - это программа-оболочка. точка.
Теперь вопрос: *при запуске autorun.exe* (правильный, с правильных CD) *может вносить изменения в реестр?* 

(_повторяю: самый что ни есть правильный autorun.exe, являющийся программой-обложкой, которую раз использовали и забыли - обычно бывает так - неужели за каким-то интересом прописывает что-то в реестре?_)

----------


## pig

Обычно нет. В реестре ковыряются программы, запускаемые кнопками этой красивой морды. Хотя варианты возможны.

----------


## Solton

Получается, что autorun.exe - безобидная программулька. С чего антивирусу на нее червяком обзываться?
Другое дело, что вирусяков полно, которые к ней цепляются, потому что удобно - у большинства юзеров она запускается автоматически.

Выходит, продавцы либо врали, выгораживая репутацию магазина, либо они - дилетанты, хлеще меня!

----------


## pig

autorun.exe само по себе запуститься не может. Его надо прописать в autorun.inf - тогда будет автозапуск.

А детект, скорее всего, основан на рантайме того средства, которым оболочку делали. Например, некий червяк на том же самом был написан (и похожим образом). А может быть просто ложное срабатывание.

----------


## Viktor123

такой вопрос если у меня на флешке сидит червь в ауторане и удаляется в safe mod bez seti ,no pri reboote  снова его находит спайдер, то функция запретить не дает ему залезть в систему ) ?

----------


## pig

Если зверь на флэшке самовозобновляется, то, скорее всего, система уже поражена.

----------

